# -



## jw (Jan 15, 2011)

-


----------



## JML (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Josh. I'm using Chrome and it is very hard to read the text. All of the text has shadows. Other than that it looks very interesting.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jan 16, 2011)

I am not able to read it in Safari. Each word seems to be superimposed on itself, but doesn't align quite perfectly. Anyways, here's hoping it's just a temporary blip as I like the idea of the website.


----------



## Iconoclast (Jan 16, 2011)

Joshua,
It looks good.Will pray that God uses it and you to bear fruit for His Kingdom.


----------



## JML (Jan 16, 2011)

Must have been a quick fix. It looks fine now.


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 16, 2011)

Your English style adds a nice touch. In the first paragraph I see "thereunto" and "thereupon."


----------



## Wayne (Jan 16, 2011)

Here's one -- William Childs Robinson's Commentary on the Shorter Catechism :

http://www.pcahistory.org/wcf/shorter/wcrobinson.pdf

Also, this might be useful for your own reference (giving you an idea of some titles to search for, for instance), but probably isn't itself the sort of thing you're looking for to post to that site. This list is of things on file at the Historical Center, but they're not online, nor do we loan them out : 

PCA Historical Center : Research Library holdings on the Westminster Confession & Catechisms


----------



## nicnap (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks good, Josh.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 16, 2011)

Josh, you fixed the issue with Safari. It looks great now.


----------



## Curt (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks, Josh. Looks like this could be a valuable resource.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes, it is. Looks good.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks great Josh!


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes, it does look great - very encouraging


----------



## dudley (Jan 20, 2011)

Joshua , I just visited your site and would like to become involved.


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll be using your site to read the confession from now on. The cross-referencing to the WSC and the WLC is awesome. I also like the way you handle the placing of the Scripture proofs.


----------



## Phil D. (Jan 20, 2011)

Josh, your website is coming along great!

One thing you might like to look into is installing Logos' Reftagger. This feature allows you to simply float your cursor over a Bible reference and have it instantly appear in a superimposed text box. - And it's free!


----------



## Phil D. (Jan 20, 2011)

You're more than welcome - and please call me Phil.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jan 20, 2011)

Magnificent !


----------



## dudley (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes I did receive your email and I did visit your site earlier this morning before leaving of work. I realize now it is more a reference site for those of us who are confessional Christians. I do intend to utilize your site Joshua , it does look very good. Good work my brother.

I also like the fact that the WCF is the 1646 original confession with biblical proofs that pop up immediately.


----------



## Berean (Jan 21, 2011)

Very impressive, Josh. You've come a long way in less than a week. Nice layout, pleasing to the eye. It looks to be very useful. Thanks!


----------



## Edward (Jan 21, 2011)

Just noticed a glitch in Firefox -

When I use the navigation bar at the top of the page, and scroll to The Westminster Standards tab, I get a white drop down box that says 

Westminster
Westminster
Westminster
The Directior

then below the box, superimposed on the text of the body of the page, 

For Public
Worship

The text in the box is clickable, and goes tot the links, and when I scroll to The Directory, the text For Public Worship turns white. If I try to scroll to that part of the text, the drop down menu disappears. 

Same in IE.


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 21, 2011)

Me too. 







I finally figured out how to use photobucket to share pics on here.


----------



## Edward (Jan 21, 2011)

austinww said:


> I finally figured out how to use photobucket to share pics on here.



A picture is worth 100 words, one of them misspelled. That's what I was trying to say.


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 21, 2011)

Edward said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> > I finally figured out how to use photobucket to share pics on here.
> ...


 
My post was probably superfluous, but I wanted to take another stab at figuring out how to get a screenshot on here, and this seemed like a good opportunity. Selfish motives for posting in the thread, perhaps. 

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------

Looks good.


----------



## Edward (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks fine in Firefox now - I had to clear the cache first. I'm not going to reload IE tonight. 

As I was starting to post earlier, before I noticed that

Clean, easy to navigate, readable fonts and good contrast. Features that are sometimes rare on the web.


----------



## au5t1n (Jun 18, 2012)

The new design is not bad anyway. I still use your site to read the Standards because I like how easy it is to check the Scripture proofs.


----------



## dudley (Jun 18, 2012)

I think your page 'Do you Confess" looks fine and I recommend it to others all the time.


----------



## Christlicher Soldat (Jun 19, 2012)

Nevertheless, if you are interested, I am almost done transliterating Gillespie's essay on the use of a Table in the Lord's Supper. All I lack on it is to copy and verify the Greek quotations of Chrysostom. Some time later, I intend to transliterate Jeremiah Burroughs' Congregationalist objections to the Scottish practice, as well, since, as many here might know, that disagreement was of no small magnitude in the early years of the Assembly.


----------



## Zach (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for all your work in compiling the content, Joshua. I have a friend who I was able to give a copy of the Shorter Catechism to and I will direct her here for more information on Confessional Christianity. Not to mention that I plan to use it quite a bit too!


----------



## J. Dean (Jun 19, 2012)

The site looks good, Joshua!


----------



## Reformed Irish Man (Jun 19, 2012)

A much needed resource


----------



## Christopher88 (Jun 19, 2012)

Booked marked. 
Thanks for the source.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 19, 2012)

Bobby, that is a good piece to have work done on it. Did you use the 1649 text or the Works? Are you tracing all the references as well as the Chrysostom?


----------



## Christlicher Soldat (Jun 19, 2012)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Bobby, that is a good piece to have work done on it. Did you use the 1649 text or the Works? Are you tracing all the references as well as the Chrysostom?



I'm using scans of the 1649 provided by Google Books (that's why I say _transliterate _rather than _transcribe_). I'm not tracing all of the references, but just the one on Chrysostom. My main intention in copying it was so that I could have an electronic version that I could readily cut and paste from for use in typing position papers and forum arguments, and because the 1649 renders all the _s_'s so that they look like _f_'s, which makes it very, very hard to read. The main problem I'm having is that the Greek texts are really tiny and somewhat smudged--and I can't find a copy of the work cited to compare to. Gillespie cites it as _Chrysostome, tom 5. de Divers. Nov. Test locis. Ser 21_ (not sure about the "locis," because the _s_ looks like a modern _s_); but I can't locate anything that resembles that.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 20, 2012)

Okay; you bypass any textual problems by going with the first edition. I have a link to the Peter Martyr Vermigli; I thought maybe it would provide a short cut to finding the Chrysostom for you but I don't think so. Perhaps the work is this one in PG 51? Homiliae XXV in quadam loca Novi Testamenti. Check out this homily on 1 Cor. 10:1 or this one on 1 Cor. 11:19; maybe one of them is the sermon in question?


Christlicher Soldat said:


> I'm using scans of the 1649 provided by Google Books (that's why I say _transliterate _rather than _transcribe_). I'm not tracing all of the references, but just the one on Chrysostom. My main intention in copying it was so that I could have an electronic version that I could readily cut and paste from for use in typing position papers and forum arguments, and because the 1649 renders all the _s_'s so that they look like _f_'s, which makes it very, very hard to read. The main problem I'm having is that the Greek texts are really tiny and somewhat smudged--and I can't find a copy of the work cited to compare to. Gillespie cites it as _Chrysostome, tom 5. de Divers. Nov. Test locis. Ser 21_ (not sure about the "locis," because the _s_ looks like a modern _s_); but I can't locate anything that resembles that.


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 20, 2012)

it looks good and i think i will be an awesome and useful tool!


----------

